# natalie dessay <3



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

okay first of all i'm new here,13 years old, and my name is **** (my mom doesn't like me posting it online). i came because nobody i know shares my musical interest 
I have aspergers so i get interested in stuff and it becomes my "special interest" area, classical music and playing piano has always been a special interest of mine but recently i've become obsessed with listening to sopranos and the angelic sound that they make. natalie dessay is my favorite soprano by far and here are a few links to some of her songs (hope you enjoy as much as i do, i listened to one of her songs for 18 hours in a row over and over):





 "Frühlingsstimmenwaltzer- Natalie Dessay- A Flat"





 "ALCINA "Tornami a vagheggiar" Nathalie Dessay"





"Natalie Dessay - Les oiseaux dans la charmille - English Subs - Les Contes d'Hoffmann"


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Great fuzzyLogic, welcome to the forum. I like Natalie Dessay too (perhaps not 18 hours of her though). Feel free to post your favourite videos of her in the YouTube thread.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi fuzzyLogic & welcome to the forum :tiphat: I so envy you - I wish I'd found opera when I was 13.

If you want to meet other obsessives - you've certainly come to the right place . Natalie Dessay is a favourite of lots of guys on here so you're not alone. I was lucky enough to see her live in _La fille du régiment _ at ROH & she was absolutely fabulous. I also saw her in _Pelléas et Mélisande_. Again, superb.

Have you thought about what sort of opera you like? Composer etc?

Hope you take the time to explore the opera forum & I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Ooops!

Well,...um,...sorry for kinda going off on your other thread; didn't know your age or who you were. Welcome and keep loving what you love.


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

kv466 said:


> Ooops!
> 
> Well,...um,...sorry for kinda going off on your other thread; didn't know your age or who you were. Welcome and keep loving what you love.


lol you went off on another thread? 
didn't read it yet, it'll probably fun :3


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Hi fuzzyLogic & welcome to the forum :tiphat: I so envy you - I wish I'd found opera when I was 13.
> 
> If you want to meet other obsessives - you've certainly come to the right place . Natalie Dessay is a favourite of lots of guys on here so you're not alone. I was lucky enough to see her live in _La fille du régiment _ at ROH & she was absolutely fabulous. I also saw her in _Pelléas et Mélisande_. Again, superb.
> 
> ...


you envy me? i envy you because you got to actually see her live 

and to answer your question, i just recently got into opera but i've been playing classical music on the piano for a while. i like chopin, mozart, etc.. all the good stuff i'm sure you guys know about. recently though while listening to "queen of the night" (part of mozarts magic flute) on youtube, i came across natalie dessay and i saw a guy say he put some of her other works and posted them online. after hearing them i almost immediately fell in love and one thing led to another and i love listening to sopranos like her, carla maffioletti, mado robins, and others.
i've been researching everything i can about their lifes, how sopranos can sing the way they do, and pretty much everything you can imagine about opera. also i play piano for my church.
anyway, i'm glad i found a classical music forum because nobody i know is fan of classical music and certainly not opera; my dad always tells me to turn it off and threatened to take away my computer, speakers, headphones and books that i bought for researching opera. he doesn't even want me listening to it with headphones on 
i just listen to it when he doesn't know, like at the library and stuff. he tolerates me playing the piano for about 3 hours and that's it... i think he's tone deaf or something, it's not as bad as it sounds though, the pastor lets me go to church and practice on the piano after school.

...as long as my dad can help it, i will never see a live opera


----------



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

fuzzyLogic said:


> i'm glad i found a classical music forum because nobody i know is fan of classical music and certainly not opera; my dad always tells me to turn it off and threatened to take away my computer, speakers, headphones and books that i bought for researching opera. he doesn't even want me listening to it with headphones on
> ...


Hi

Great to have you with us. You have restored my faith that opera will not die out due to lack of younger enthusiasts. Never mind about the objection from your father, just keep doing what you been doing. Opera is the highest art form, combining instrumental music, vocal music, poetry and dance. Unlike smoking pot it improves the mind as well as uplift the spirit. Your father will understand it eventually.

I suffered the same prosecution from my wife who keep telling me to turn the volume down. Unfortunately for me, after twenty five years of marriage, she still has to see the light


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

fuzzyLogic said:


> anyway, i'm glad i found a classical music forum because nobody i know is fan of classical music and certainly not opera; my dad always tells me to turn it off and threatened to take away my computer, speakers, headphones and books that i bought for researching opera. he doesn't even want me listening to it with headphones on
> i just listen to it when he doesn't know, like at the library and stuff. he tolerates me playing the piano for about 3 hours and that's it... i think he's tone deaf or something, it's not as bad as it sounds though, the pastor lets me go to church and practice on the piano after school.
> 
> ...as long as my dad can help it, i will never see a live opera


My parents would have envied your dad, having a teenage son who loves opera. My dad was always hollering at my sister and me, or at one of my younger brothers, when we listened to rock on the radio or stereo. (This was back in the pre-historic '60s. ) Fortunately, Mom loved classical music, and opera particularly, so I never really gave up listening to it.
I'm glad you found this forum, and we're happy you've joined us.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

fuzzyLogic said:


> ... (hope you enjoy as much as i do, i listened to one of her songs for 18 hours in a row over and over):...


18 hours? Pffft. Once I listened to the same piece of music by Michael Nyman over and over for two months straight.

Welcome to the forum. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

fuzzyLogic said:


> you envy me? i envy you because you got to actually see her live


You'll fall in love with other singers & in a few years time you'll be able to go & see them. (you'll never forget your first *opera love* though  )



fuzzyLogic said:


> and to answer your question, i just recently got into opera but i've been playing classical music on the piano for a while. i like chopin, mozart, etc.. all the good stuff i'm sure you guys know about. recently though while listening to "queen of the night" (part of mozarts magic flute) on youtube, i came across natalie dessay and i saw a guy say he put some of her other works and posted them online. after hearing them i almost immediately fell in love and one thing led to another and i love listening to sopranos like her, carla maffioletti, mado robins, and others.
> i've been researching everything i can about their lifes, how sopranos can sing the way they do, and pretty much everything you can imagine about opera. also i play piano for my church.


Sounds like you've made a solid start to your classical music/opera loving life



fuzzyLogic said:


> anyway, i'm glad i found a classical music forum because nobody i know is fan of classical music and certainly not opera; my dad always tells me to turn it off and threatened to take away my computer, speakers, headphones and books that i bought for researching opera. he doesn't even want me listening to it with headphones on
> i just listen to it when he doesn't know, like at the library and stuff. he tolerates me playing the piano for about 3 hours and that's it... i think he's tone deaf or something, it's not as bad as it sounds though, the pastor lets me go to church and practice on the piano after school.
> 
> ...as long as my dad can help it, i will never see a live opera


That's sad. Like some people on here, when I was your age I just wanted to listen to pop/rock & my parents hated it & confiscated my radio once.

Even if you can't get to listen as often as you want don't feel too bad, once you've found it, you won't lose your love for opera. If I'm having a bad time & can't listen to anything I play a few tunes/arias in my head.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

Dster said:


> Hi
> 
> Great to have you with us. You have restored my faith that opera will not die out due to lack of younger enthusiasts. Never mind about the objection from your father, just keep doing what you been doing. Opera is the highest art form, combining instrumental music, vocal music, poetry and dance. Unlike smoking pot it improves the mind as well as uplift the spirit. Your father will understand it eventually.
> 
> I suffered the same prosecution from my wife who keep telling me to turn the volume down. Unfortunately for me, after twenty five years of marriage, she still has to see the light


It should be a crime to tell people to turn the volume down while listening to good opera.. hopefully i get married to a girl that actually prefers opera and classical; furthermore, if she could sing with a sopranos register it would be the best


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

fuzzyLogic said:


> It should be a crime to tell people to turn the volume down while listening to good opera.. hopefully i get married to a girl that actually prefers opera and classical; furthermore, if she could sing with a sopranos register it would be the best


How's this one I picked out for you?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome fuzzylogic. Your story reminds me of mine own, so many years ago when I was young. I got interested in classical music in high school, age 15, when some friends told me i could sing pretty well. I ordered some old vinyl LPs (those are long-play records, you have maybe never seen one) from Columbia House Music Club. I remember them well. There was a tenor named Jan Peerce singing Viennese songs, funny sound, almost a baritone but with these incredible high notes. There was some orchestra playing Bolero, La Valse, some standard Romantic things. The Mormon Tabernacle Choir (be nice, people, I was 15) singing a chorus from the Bach Mass in B Minor, Come, Come Ye Saints, Deep River, Hallelujah from the Beethoven Christ on the Mount of Olives, that one made me really sit up and take notice as a future lover of choral music.

But what astonished me, thrilled me, captivated me in a way few things in my life ever have was Joan Sutherland in the Art of the Prima Donna: The solder tir'd, Let the bright Seraphim are the two I remember, wow, can a _person_ make those kinds of immortal sounds? I had died and gone to Heaven. Of course Callas, Price, Sills, Dessay, Gruberova, Damrau lay far in my future, but I too loved and discovered some rare high-soprano voices that today are largely unknown or forgotten: Erna Sack "Die Deutsche Nachtigall (German Nighingale)," Mado Robin, Yma Sumac, Ellen Beach Yaw.

This all branched out for me into a musical life that has provided immeasurable riches. And my Dad was tone-deaf too! My parents, when I switched from a math major to music, nearly died.

I would do it all over again.

You are at step one of a long and rewarding journey. Don't let anyone throw you off the path.

You are more than welcome here, and I mean it.

Very Best Regards, George


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Barelytenor said:


> Welcome fuzzylogic. Your story reminds me of mine own, so many years ago when I was young. I got interested in classical music in high school, age 15, when some friends told me i could sing pretty well. I ordered some old vinyl LPs (those are long-play records, you have maybe never seen one) from Columbia House Music Club. I remember them well. There was a tenor named Jan Peerce singing Viennese songs, funny sound, almost a baritone but with these incredible high notes. There was some orchestra playing Bolero, La Valse, some standard Romantic things. The Mormon Tabernacle Choir (be nice, people, I was 15) singing a chorus from the Bach Mass in B Minor, Come, Come Ye Saints, Deep River, Hallelujah from the Beethoven Christ on the Mount of Olives, that one made me really sit up and take notice as a future lover of choral music.
> 
> But what astonished me, thrilled me, captivated me in a way few things in my life ever have was Joan Sutherland in the Art of the Prima Donna: The solder tir'd, Let the bright Seraphim are the two I remember, wow, can a _person_ make those kinds of immortal sounds? I had died and gone to Heaven. Of course Callas, Price, Sills, Dessay, Gruberova, Damrau lay far in my future, but I too loved and discovered some rare high-soprano voices that today are largely unknown or forgotten: Erna Sack "Die Deutsche Nachtigall (German Nighingale)," Mado Robin, Yma Sumac, Ellen Beach Yaw.
> 
> ...


*sniff* what a beautiful story, thank you!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

sospiro said:


> *sniff* what a beautiful story, thank you!


Makes me wanna *blub,* too. fuzzyLogic's description of listening to Dessay for hours on end stirred up the memories. I listened to Sutherland so much that I wore out the needle on my "record player." And I still can see the photos of every one of those classical albums. At that age we are so impressionable, nicht?

Oh wait, I still am, just can't remember anything from three days ago. ...


----------



## fuzzyLogic (Mar 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How's this one I picked out for you?


mmm, idk about that =\
there's other qualities i want in my future wife too, like the ability to play chess and piano hopefully


----------

